# 13 Fishing Concept A vs Concept C reel



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

I've been researching here about the Concept reels. Majority are good/great reviews and some are negative. but i guess every brand isn't perfect. 

that being said, I'm interested in trying a Concept reel but not sure which one to get. 

for the fellow Concept 13 reel owners, how much of a difference is there between the A vs the C performance wise? 

thanks in advance


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

(13 Fishing Concept "A" Casting Reel):Sleek, stylish, and sexy is what you expect from 13 Fishing, but the all-new 13 Fishing Concept A Casting Reel is more than just a pretty package - it is loaded with the features knowledgeable anglers want.

Weighing in at only 6.7oz as well, the Concept A sports a rugged lightweight aluminum chassis with a design that sits remarkably low on your rod. The streamlined design was built so you could easily wrap your hand around it to maximize comfort and control. Seven total ball bearings (6+1), including 3 anti-corrosion bearings, and a Dead Stop Anti-Reverse bearing keep functioning impossibly smooth, and 13 Fishingâ€™s proprietary Arrowhead line guide also features a uniquely shaped opening to help reduce friction during casting. The Concept Aâ€™s 22lb Bulldog drag system holds tough and wonâ€™t let up until that big one is in the boat, and each reel also equipped with a 6-way centrifugal braking system for complete cast control. Available in a full range of gear ratios - from 5.3:1 to 8.1:1, the 13 Fishing Concept A Casting Reel has all your tournament fishing reel needs covered.

-Rugged Aluminum Frame & Sideplates
-6 Ball Bearings (3 Anti-Corrosion, 3 Stainless Steel)
-Dead Stop Anti-Reverse Bearing
-Arrowhead Line Guide
-22lb Bulldog Drag System
-6-way Centrifugal Braking System
-Lightweight Aluminum Handle
-Concept Cork Handle Knobs
-Saltwater Approved




(13 Fishing Concept "C" Casting Reel):The lightweight, sexy 13 Fishing Concept C Casting Reel has more to offer than just great looks. Delivering robust power and a host of features that the discerning angler can appreciate, its streamlined design was engineered to sit closer to the rod and allow the angler to easily wrap his/her hand around it for maximum comfort. This combined with the fact that it weighs only 6.1oz means you can easily flip and pitch with one hand or hop a jig all day with minimal fatigue.
A nine bearing system (8+1), including 4 anti-corrosion bearings, and a Dead Stop Anti-Reverse bearing deliver consistently smooth casts and retrieves, and 13 Fishingâ€™s proprietary Arrowhead line guide also increases casting distance and accuracy thanks to its unique design. The Concept Câ€™s Bulldog drag system dishes out an astounding 22lbs of max drag to stop even the biggest fish dead in their tracks, and the 6-way centrifugal braking system offers complet cast control for a range of conditions and applications. Grab hold of the Concept Cork handle knobs and let the 13 Fishing Concept C Casting Reel rip!

-Lightweight Aluminum Frame
-Airfoil Carbon Sideplates
-Upgraded Stainless Gear Shaft
-8 Ball Bearings (4 anti-corrosion, 3 stainless steel)
-Dead Stop Anti-Reverse Bearing
-Arrowhead Line Guide
-22lb Bulldog Drag System
-6-way Centrifugal Braking System
-Lightweight Aluminum Handle
-Concept Cork Handle Knobs
-Saltwater Approved




I have 13 Fishing Concept "C" Casting Reel and i love it already. I think you will too, its a new reel to me. I have always been a shimano guy but now i am both lol. There should tell the difference between two. Hope it helps and if you have any questions, i can help in any way.

Tightlines
Ryan


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

Having Hookspit Fishing Gear as my sponsor I have access to all reels Shimano, Daiwa, Lews etc..... I will only use the 13's. The Concept A is better then my Chronarch's and the Concept C and E are just amazing. I fish 5 days a week and have had zero problems.


----------



## Rickxt23 (May 2, 2013)

Like it ALOTðŸ˜œ light,palms comfortable,kick ***** Drag and price point is right..Give it a shot...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Rickxt23 said:


> Like it ALOT light,palms comfortable,kick ***** Drag and price point is right..Give it a shot...


They work even better with line!


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

lol ^^^


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Ryanlovesfishing said:


> (13 Fishing Concept "A" Casting Reel):Sleek, stylish, and sexy is what you expect from 13 Fishing, but the all-new 13 Fishing Concept A Casting Reel is more than just a pretty package - it is loaded with the features knowledgeable anglers want.
> 
> Weighing in at only 6.7oz as well, the Concept A sports a rugged lightweight aluminum chassis with a design that sits remarkably low on your rod. The streamlined design was built so you could easily wrap your hand around it to maximize comfort and control. Seven total ball bearings (6+1), including 3 anti-corrosion bearings, and a Dead Stop Anti-Reverse bearing keep functioning impossibly smooth, and 13 Fishingâ€™s proprietary Arrowhead line guide also features a uniquely shaped opening to help reduce friction during casting. The Concept Aâ€™s 22lb Bulldog drag system holds tough and wonâ€™t let up until that big one is in the boat, and each reel also equipped with a 6-way centrifugal braking system for complete cast control. Available in a full range of gear ratios - from 5.3:1 to 8.1:1, the 13 Fishing Concept A Casting Reel has all your tournament fishing reel needs covered.
> 
> ...


Ryan since i saw the one you have i been reading about them looks like I'm gonna buy one of each lol
thank you


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha funny


----------



## Rickxt23 (May 2, 2013)

Alright sir sorry that was when I had first put it on,here's one with lineí ½í±Œí ½í±Œ


----------



## FatBoy55 (Oct 29, 2015)

If you fish saltwater you will want to consider the "C" as they are saltwater approved by 13Fishing, the "A" is not. It looks like the bearings are different as well as other anti-corrosion efforts. I have had one for about 4 months and love it. Fished Lighthouse last week and caught several reds that were over slot, the reel preformed awesomely. The one recommendation/warning though, order the larger capacity spool from 13Fishing if you are fishing saltwater. The spool that come on the reel doesn't hold enough line if you are going to use braid because you will need to back it with floro or mono first. I know some people just use electrical tape but I'm not from that school.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I asked a guy at Fishing Tackle Unlimited the same thing yesterday. He said all it is really is the C has like 2 more bearing and will hold saltwater a little more.


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

FatBoy55 said:


> If you fish saltwater you will want to consider the "C" as they are saltwater approved by 13Fishing, the "A" is not. It looks like the bearings are different as well as other anti-corrosion efforts. I have had one for about 4 months and love it. Fished Lighthouse last week and caught several reds that were over slot, the reel preformed awesomely. The one recommendation/warning though, order the larger capacity spool from 13Fishing if you are fishing saltwater. The spool that come on the reel doesn't hold enough line if you are going to use braid because you will need to back it with floro or mono first. I know some people just use electrical tape but I'm not from that school.


Didn't know there was a larger spool option


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

FatBoy55 said:


> If you fish saltwater you will want to consider the "C" as they are saltwater approved by 13Fishing, the "A" is not. It looks like the bearings are different as well as other anti-corrosion efforts. I have had one for about 4 months and love it. Fished Lighthouse last week and caught several reds that were over slot, the reel preformed awesomely. The one recommendation/warning though, order the larger capacity spool from 13Fishing if you are fishing saltwater. The spool that come on the reel doesn't hold enough line if you are going to use braid because you will need to back it with floro or mono first. I know some people just use electrical tape but I'm not from that school.


I spoke with a Concept rep while having my reel replaced and he said the newer "A" model has better corrosion resistant materials now. All new models also come with the side plates attached on a pivot like the Shimanos do. Just look for the white/black box as opposed the the all black box.


----------



## saltwatermaniac (Nov 12, 2013)

*Concept C vs. the Concept E*

I've read a lot about the "A" and "C" models. Does anyone have the "E" model? It's priced a lot higher. Is it worth the money?


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

I just purchased the A model from efish on here, great guy to deal with and best price youll find look under the classifieds. tomorrow will be my first time to use it so I cant say yet but my buddies swear by them. also heard its hard to tell diff. between the a and c by a guy that has both. I went with the a first to see how I like it


----------



## wpeschel (Jul 14, 2015)

smokin lures said:


> I just purchased the A model from efish on here, great guy to deal with and best price youll find look under the classifieds. tomorrow will be my first time to use it so I cant say yet but my buddies swear by them. also heard its hard to tell diff. between the a and c by a guy that has both. I went with the a first to see how I like it


Ordered a C model and omen black rod from efish yesterday. Look forward to getting it soon.


----------



## x101airborne (May 10, 2008)

I have been running a new Curado with mono on a Omen Green 7'2 medium / fast alongside an Omen Green MH / Fast with a Concept A and slick 8 braid. Side by side, I like the Concept 13 A reel better.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Have 2 As and 1 C and have no complaints. They are light and preform well.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

saltwatermaniac said:


> I've read a lot about the "A" and "C" models. Does anyone have the "E" model? It's priced a lot higher. Is it worth the money?


The E model is a Magnesium Frame... most of us are staying away from magnesium frames due to corrosion. I'm sure if it was pre coated with a corrosion inhibitor and managed frequently, it'd be ok. I just don't have that sort of time.


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

I have fished these reels for 2 years and really like them. I will grab them over any other I have. I have the C and the E. The E is an extraordinary reel and but I do not think you would notice a big difference. I fish the reels frequently and have had no saltwater issue with either. I have to reload soon for some new rods and probably go with the C's.


----------



## saltwatermaniac (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

Just bought 2 and can not wait to use them


----------



## 96kenner (Jan 28, 2014)

Bought the C this year haven't used any other reel since. Great choice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLKELLEY78 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have 4 "E's" and 1 KP that I purchased from E-fish.. I really like them! Have not tried the C, but most of my buddies have switched to C and ditched Shimano.... I have a few 200 E7 that I might sell and swap them out for C's.


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

glojim said:


> I've been researching here about the Concept reels. Majority are good/great reviews and some are negative. but i guess every brand isn't perfect.
> 
> that being said, I'm interested in trying a Concept reel but not sure which one to get.
> 
> ...


Lmbo I absolutely forgot that I started this thread. Since then I had purchased a Concept C reel, and later I also got a supertuned Shimano Metanium.

I'll just say that I use my Concept C reel more than I use the Shimano Metanium. It has better control, about the same casting distance than the tuned Metanium and less backlash.

I kinda regret spending that extra cash on the Metanium and should've got another C reel instead. But it's all good. Overall I"m happy with both reels.


----------

